
The End of an Infinite Series (PBS) - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIwnCoqx91Q
======
zeristor
A great shame to see this series terminate.

I've learnt a lot, it took a while to digest some of the videos, but I have
learnt so much.

